# Jail detection K-9



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

I have been asked by my supervisor to compile a list of the pros, cons and considerations if we were to get a narcotics dog in our Jail? Of course they are thinking about a non aggressive breed, passive indication? He asked me to think like a "boss", asking what do we have to do and consider to make it work. 

Just a little background on our facility. We have 1 super max jail with non-sentences inmate and another facility that is medium security with sentenced inmates. Our population is well over 3000 inmates. 

Feel free to email me your thoughts at [email protected] or pm me. 
Thanks in advanced for your thoughts.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I've trained 7 for the Department of Corrections. They want me to train a replacement for an aging dog and an additional one, this spring. Keep in mind, when a jail starts using them, they will find drugs. They'll also find those that are bringing in the drugs. Like I've told them; there are only a couple of ways drugs get into a facility. Unfortunately one of those ways is employees. they need to be ready to deal with that eventuality. It will happen. DOC is also exploring the possibility of cell phone dogs. They also pay benefits. If you'd like I'll provide you with the contact number of the K9 Coordinator for DOC and you can communicate with him. I know their dogs are very successful through out the state.

DFrost


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Here in Fla the cell phone dogs are being very popular,they are a number of dogs being trained for DOC in fla at southern hills kennels that i saw work they where amazing find any cell phone.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"I have been asked by my supervisor to compile a list of the pros, cons and considerations if we were to get a narcotics dog in our Jail? Of course they are thinking about a non aggressive breed, passive indication? *He asked me to think like a "boss",* asking what do we have to do and consider to make it work. "


_I am not LE or have I ever worked in a jail but thought ....Some of the things you may need to consider- where or who will keep the dog(s) on time off? Will the dog work with one handler, or multiple handlers? What kind of budget is avail. for Vet care, food, training, equipment and lodging of the dog.
Should you get a German Shepherd or Malinois that is single purpose trained (narcotics for example)and one that has a good social temperment, but so you will also have the intimidation factor by it's look alone- or do you stay with the Labrador for example that looks like the family pet?

After the purchase of the trained dog, where will continue to train to keep the dog and handler sharp? 

Should the dog alert on an employee/ visitor/ or inmate- what is your procedure for each going to be-do you have a policy in place. To protect any "rights"-to confiscate the items the dogs is alerting for- are searches going to include the actual persons or just the areas, rooms,lockers etc.

good luck- I am sure there are a lot of experienced handlers that work in programs like these that will give you much better info.


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I've trained 7 for the Department of Corrections. They want me to train a replacement for an aging dog and an additional one, this spring. Keep in mind, when a jail starts using them, they will find drugs. They'll also find those that are bringing in the drugs. Like I've told them; there are only a couple of ways drugs get into a facility. Unfortunately one of those ways is employees. they need to be ready to deal with that eventuality. It will happen. DOC is also exploring the possibility of cell phone dogs. They also pay benefits. If you'd like I'll provide you with the contact number of the K9 Coordinator for DOC and you can communicate with him. I know their dogs are very successful through out the state.
> 
> DFrost


I think at the current time our department would only do a single purpose narcotics detection K-9. Cell phone detection and cell extraction, etc will be down the road if everything goes as planned.


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> _"I have been asked by my supervisor to compile a list of the pros, cons and considerations if we were to get a narcotics dog in our Jail? Of course they are thinking about a non aggressive breed, passive indication? *He asked me to think like a "boss",* asking what do we have to do and consider to make it work. "
> 
> 
> _I am not LE or have I ever worked in a jail but thought ....Some of the things you may need to consider- where or who will keep the dog(s) on time off? Will the dog work with one handler, or multiple handlers? What kind of budget is avail. for Vet care, food, training, equipment and lodging of the dog.
> ...


From what I am gathering the department is more worried about the liability of a "bite" then the cost of the program. Training, handling of the dog is second on their minds. I feel they are looking towards a nice cute looking PR dog like a lab rather than a aggressive looking breed. 
I plan to do all the training myself than take for certification to keep cost down. I have found numerous agencies that donate food, vet services, etc for patrol dogs.


----------



## Bill Hoban (Jun 27, 2006)

Greg contact your neighboring LE K-9 agencies and speak with someone in charge of thier training division. Most LE Training divisions will train a neighboring LE team completely free. Our training division does it and so does MD DOC even our local military K-9 training division. You should have no problem there.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Greg,
Years ago i read an article in dogsports magazine about this.There was a jail where they were using small dogs, i think it was a Jack russel.
The let the dog run in the airventducts up to each cell and the dog could get enough scent there to detect what he was looking for.
No need to empty cells before a search and not a lot of cost for keeping the dog.
I don't know what happened to the program but maybe worth looking into.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

In a prison setting and if you are looking strictly for detection, I think Labs, goldens etc are the way to go. Any deterrent effect a Mal, GSD, Dutchie etc may have would be short lived. Plus, a good "selling" point for a starting program is, less opportunity to get someone bitten, in addition to a cheaper start up costs when obtaining dogs. If you have someone that knows what they are doing, suitable dogs can be found in a shelter or rescue. That really helps convincing administrative types, rather than presenting them with a 3 thousand dollar and up, price per dog. In addition, the great PR you can get will help the program grow. Don't be swayed by all the pedigree and ancestor talk. You need dog that will perform. Health and trainability can be tested for and is best done on an adult dog. Once you get the program started and expand into cell extraction etc, then you'll be better able to show the admin folks the benefits of purchasing a suitable dog for that type work. Finding a dog of that calibre, in a dog pound, rescue etc, would be extremely rare.
Remember, it's not rocket science. Simple is the way to win over administrations. Talk to that guy I put you in contact with. He runs oversees the program for the state and has lots of statistics he can provide you.
DFrost


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

Bill Hoban said:


> Greg contact your neighboring LE K-9 agencies and speak with someone in charge of thier training division. Most LE Training divisions will train a neighboring LE team completely free. Our training division does it and so does MD DOC even our local military K-9 training division. You should have no problem there.


Bill:
I am not worried about the training of the dog, I can do that. I have to "SELL" it to my department first. There is not many other jails and/or prisons in my area with K-9 units that are solely for the jail. Many of the jails/prisons will call in the road division for searches.


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg,
I am going to PM you with my Phone Number. Please give me a call and I will help you out with whatever information you need. I have been involved with the CA DOC K-9 program since we started using dogs in 1987. I am currently the lead instructor and we have tried everything you can imagine and I beleive we have a very successful program. Just yesterday we did a search and came up with over 50 grams of heroin, 30 grams of marijuana, over a pound of tobacco, money, cell phones. In a joint, 50 grams of tar is a big find. Right now I have a total of 10 dogs with one currently in training. The last 3 dogs, all Mals came from local rescues, 2 of which were provided by Debbie Skinner who you see on this forum. The last dog she gave us "Drako" was responsible for most of the finds yesterday. He is one of my contraband dogs (Tobacco/cell phones) and in each case yesterday the inmates had either tobacco or cell phones hidden with the drugs. All of the dogs I have are very socialable dogs, well except for one dutchie who is a piece of work............. Anyway, you have to make sure the dog has good nerves and a very high drive level. Between all the noises, metal on metal from doors closing, inmates yelling, alarms going off etc. you want to make sure the dog is able to focus on the task at hand rather then worrying about everything going on around them. Lots of envioremental issues to deal with and you need a dog capable of working in a jail setting.

Wayne Conrad


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

I just watched a show on Vanguard which was about Cell Phone Detection in Prison with K9's. The K9 located a couple Cell Phones. In my Sheriff Dept. you start your career in our County Jail, and having worked in a Jail I know first hand the safety & security risk of having Inmates with Cell Phones. I hope you are able to sell it to the Boss. Having a K9 assigned to the Prison is a huge advantage in finding contraband and just as importantly deterring smuggling of contraband in by inmates, visitors, and sadly Staff.


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

The Vanguard piece was done at at Avenal State Prison in Avenal, CA and CSP-Solano, Vacaville, CA. I have 4 dogs at Solano and Vanguard followed me around with "Ceasar' for 3 days while we conducted our daily searches. If you notice in the video, Caesar alerted in the cell however the search team did not initially come up with anything. A bit later the officer came back and told us they had found the cell phone consealed in a radio. The reporter came back and ssid, "It looks like Ceasar was right". The new dog I am currently training is going to Avenal. I generally like to put two dogs out to any one place at a time, however due to the current state of the budget I was lucky to get the one dog approved. If you missed it, the reporter made a comment when we walked into the building with the dog. She asked, "Why are all the toilets flushing?". There are many times I will come in late at night, walk the tiers and you can her the inmates flushing their stash as I walk. I will generally get on the intercom, thank them for their cooperation and walk out. Other times as I am walking, Caesar will be sniffing at the doors as I walk by. If he gives me even the slighest sign of interest I will pop the door, pull out the inmates, have them searched while I let Caesar do his thing. Yes the odgs are an asset in this type of setting.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Wayne,

Great news that your program is bringing much success :smile: Wishing you, Cesar, and others many more happy finds ;-)

Are you able to share what component (scent wise) there is to a cellphone? I keep smelling mine and come up blank :lol: 

Not from a professional standpoint but it would be fun to teach my young Mal, who has great hunt drives and has some scentwork foundation.


----------



## Rick Cadez Jr. (Dec 1, 2009)

I caught the tall end of the show when the Ofc located the cell in the radio. I thought I saw the dog locate another phone hidden on a shelf, but that may have been a training scenario. I was impressed by your K9 team along with the Ofc's conducting the search. My favorite scene was at the end when you were walking past a Prisoner who was seated at a table who I believe had his cell searched by the K9. The Prisoner started bitching about getting some clean sheets because your K9 was all over his bedding. They have no problem smoking something that has been ( kestered ) in another Prisoner's ass, but are all of a sudden germophobic when it comes to a K9 hoping up on their bunk.


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, the inamtes are constantly complaining the dog was on his sheets and they want clean ones. I tell them the dog is cleaner then they are!! The cell phone on the shelve under the TV was a plant. Usually while I am searching I will have one of my partners go behind me and plant a phone is a cell I already went through as a reinforcement aide. Important Caesar finds something every time he goes out. I see too many handlers get away from the basics then wonder why the dogs does not work.


----------



## Bill Hoban (Jun 27, 2006)

Greg sorry I misread the post. I think you can sell the idea to them by just the asset it will bring to a 3000 population institution. We have 11 dogs here and only a 1200 population.


----------



## Bill Hoban (Jun 27, 2006)

Wayne are your contraband dogs trained for money also? How many odors are they trained for? We have 3 narc dogs now 2 cross trained GSD and one passive alert BLR. We realy need a contraband dog for phones,money,top. Top is by far our biggest issue right now.


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Greg,
All of my dogs are single purpose, narcotic or contraband. When I first started with the contraband, administration wanted me to train the narc. dogs for contraband and I was able to get them to understand that if we did, our narc. dogs would no longer be search warrant worthy. We do alot of mutual aid with the dogs and also use the dogs to search visitors cars. There have been times when we suspect a visitor of bringing in drugs however do not have enough for a warrant. In these cases we will walk the dog around the car and if the dogs hits we will pull the warrant. We cannot search people with the dogs, however we can put their property........... jackets, purses etc in a box and run the dogs over them also. When we search and come up with money with the contraband dogs it is mostly because there is also contraband with the money. Now on the other hand, the drug dogs have hit on money but we do not train for that. Just they have found money with drugs. Also, a while back the justice dept (and don't ask me why they did it) washed money they got from banks around the country. Cannot recall the specific numbers but the majority of money according to them has some drug residue on it. All but one of my dogs are aggressive alert. It is a personal thing as I like the aggressive alert. 

Wayne


----------



## Wayne Conrad (Jun 8, 2009)

Bill, the above post was in reposne to your question. Don't know where Greg came from. Think I been hanging out with the Mals too long !!


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

Conrad, thank you so much for all the information and emails.
For everyone else just a couple more questions. Looking for experiences, results, etc. 

Got a couple questions for you. 

1. Your pros and cons in regards to passive vs aggressive alert in the jail setting. 

2. Pro's/con's malinois, dutch, shepherds, labs, retrievers, etc. 

I know there is a bunch of experienced handlers on this forum. Mike Suttle what did you see in the federal system when you were working with them? Our facility is a jail (not prison) having un-sentenced inmates, does this change anything? We also have a correctional facility with sentenced inmates serving 1 year or less.

Thank you in advanced.


----------

